# [USC]Odin One Click



## billard412 (Oct 30, 2012)

This is a One Click Odin Package preloaded with the factory firmware. This is the same as running odin but without the need to manually load the firmware and worry about what boxes to check etc. Basically makes the process simple. You will need a pc with windows and Samsung Drivers installed. Note that I do not own this phone so testing was limited. As with everything, flash at your own risk. I'm not responsible for your phone melting if you flash this. Put phone in download mode, plug in and press start.Rooted and Unrooted versions available. Rooted version will not affect flash count. Enjoy







DOWNLOAD


----------

